
DOM and CSS performance with Mobile Safari - dirtyaura
http://blog.mikie.iki.fi/2014/01/dom-and-css-performance-with-mobile.html?spref=tw
======
dirtyaura
Technical post about our learnings of optimising rendering performance of
data-heavy Javascript apps for mobile. If you have any questions, post it here
and we will do our best to answer them tomorrow.

